# Freezing belly



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 20, 2016)

My local market just received a case of pork belly (I asked them to order a whole belly for me). My question is can I freeze the belly(s) until I am ready to begin curing and smoking without compromising the quality of the finished bacon?
Of course I plan to freeze much of the finished, sliced bacon after vacuum sealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 20, 2016)

I doubt you would notice any difference if it was re-frozen. I'll bet it will be frozen already when you get it though. Usually a case IS a whole belly and will weigh around 13 lbs.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 20, 2016)

Depends on the packaging. Vacuum sealed ....no problem. Other packaging....make sure is tight and use it soon.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks folks.  I expect a case will be several cryovac whole bellies (like Costco used to carry). At least that is how it sounded when the meat manager called to to let me know the order came in.  I'll probably take one, two if they look look extra good and the price is good.  I'll freeze in the original cryovac (or use my vacuum sealer) until I have room in the fridge to try Pops wet cure.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

My Grandson is a chef in a high end restaurant in Ft. Lauderdale.

He gets bellies for me thru the restaurant.

They are frozen & they are awesome.

Keep them in the original cryovac & they are good for months frozen.

Al


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 20, 2016)

THANKS Al!  I just picked up a belly from the market less than an hour ago.  In original cryovac.  I feel good about tossing it into the freezer until I am ready to cure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

